# Will Cherry Barbs eat guppy fry?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Since, I have nine guppies, and just bought nine barbs, and in my 45 gal, my female guppies just gave birth. I do remove as many as i can, but there are still some in the tank.

I know that Cherry Barbs are more active, and may be nippy, but all my guppies have shorter tails, and are pretty lively themselves. 

I am also thinking of just having the guppies and the barbs in my tank. I want there to be plenty of room for my fishums.

I was just wondering if the barbs will eat my fry that are still in the tank?
They arent in it now, they will be in QT for about two weeks, three if i can contain myself.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I've kept cherry barbs in a variety of tank sizes with a variety of tank mates and I have never observed them to be nippy. I would not think twice about keeping them with guppies. They will eat some fry, but I would not expect them to get them all.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you!
Ive heard different stories, and some the same as yours.

The tank i have currently is filled with nine guppies, a bn pleco, and a rn pleco, and soon the nine cherry barbs. I think ill stay there for a while, unless i get a few more cherry barbs. and guppies. Id like my groups to be 12 and 12...


----------

